# Motorbike Licensing Malaysian in Australia



## alext0413 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a Malaysian studying in Sydney(NSW) with student visa 573, also a driving license holder for class B2 and D, since the license is transferable, I am planning to have my 1st bike here which probably will be 650cc displacement.
So I want to confirm to which class of bike am I eligible to ride around here ?
If not eligible riding such highly-powered motorcycle, what method can be taken in order to fulfill the condition ?(since I have a friend used to drive vehicle here with D class and had to obtain Australia driving license within 3 months from the date he granted PR )


----------



## alext0413 (Oct 26, 2015)

jetandspade said:


> DO NOT change your drivers licence.
> 
> You are allowed to use your Malaysian licence in Australia.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, didn't even know this is possible. does that mean whatever demerit from breaking road rules does not apply to driver with foreign license, or there is exception ?
well currently I'm more headache of how to register a new vehicle or a used one (usually rego should be transfer from the previous owner) with a foreign license and link it to e-toll(I don't have one though,for now).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jetandspade said:


> Its best to keep the Malaysian licence as you do not need to pay any speeding fine or any fine that you get.
> 
> Many immigrant change their drivers licence to an Australian drivers licence and then regret it afterwards.


You do need to pay fines.

To leave the country without paying is illegal, and technically leaves you with a debt to the Australian government.

It is wrong to try to advise people that it is ok to rip off Australia that way.

People who want to do that should not be allowed in.

Points can also be recorded against a persons name and be added when they do get a licence.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

alext0413 said:


> thanks mate, didn't even know this is possible. does that mean whatever demerit from breaking road rules does not apply to driver with foreign license, or there is exception ?
> well currently I'm more headache of how to register a new vehicle or a used one (usually rego should be transfer from the previous owner) with a foreign license and link it to e-toll(I don't have one though,for now).


Just ensure you get the official advice...

This is from a Government motoring website..

Vehicle Registration Non-Renewal

If you do not pay your fine and you ignore all reminders, the matter becomes more serious and costly. The Infringements Court may issue an infringement warrant, giving the Sheriff power to enforce that warrant.

The measures the Sheriff can take to enforce an unpaid infringement warrant include the non-renewal of your vehicle's registration.

Driving an unregistered vehicle can involve prison in some circumstances. Especially if they feel the driver will refuse to pay any fine.


----------



## alext0413 (Oct 26, 2015)

JandE said:


> Just ensure you get the official advice...
> 
> This is from a Government motoring website..
> 
> ...


noted, thanks a lot !
I have never break any road rules before and not planning to


----------



## alext0413 (Oct 26, 2015)

If I am holding a hard copy of disposal notice can I go to Service NSW or Road & Maritime Services to rego it ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

alext0413 said:


> noted, thanks a lot !
> I have never break any road rules before and not planning to


Almost all of us break the rules at some stage, speeding being such an easy one to get caught by.

A speed limit drops from 90 to 60 going downhill, you slow down but not fast enough, and you get caught by the radar just after the change, at maybe 65kph....

You'd have to be a Saint to never get caught 

New Driving Rule:
Watch your speedometer ALL the time..
Ignore what's going on, on the road around you... (while you watch the speedo)

It's stupid but we need to to do that now, and I think a lot do, by the way some people drive


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

jetandspade said:


> DO NOT change your drivers licence. You are allowed to use your Malaysian licence in Australia. Its best to keep the Malaysian licence as you do not need to pay any speeding fine or any fine that you get. Many immigrant change their drivers licence to an Australian drivers licence and then regret it afterwards.


Not only bad advice but unethical and against the Aussie spirit. Is this what you have done? Shame!

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

jetandspade said:


> DO NOT change your drivers licence. You are allowed to use your Malaysian licence in Australia. Its best to keep the Malaysian licence as you do not need to pay any speeding fine or any fine that you get. Many immigrant change their drivers licence to an Australian drivers licence and then regret it afterwards.


Totally untrue. My dad was caught speeding on a UK license early this year and had to pay the fine. It's just demerit points they can't take from an international license.


----------

